# Cam belt change needed before doing the deal?



## arambol (May 22, 2014)

I'm looking at Peugeot Autosleepers. 

I been to see a non turbo Talisman but was educated by members on this forum and have now decided a smaller, nippier auto sleeper will suit my needs better.

I have found a 2006 2.2HDI Symbol which is smaller and will have more poke. I will be viewing it tomorrow.

The engine has only done 38,000 but there has been no cam belt change. 
The seller says 100,000 miles or 10 years but it has had 3 previous owners and I have no idea how it has been driven and I believe sometimes 5 years is recommended by Peugeot.

Should I insist on this being done or is it fair to accept as it is?

Thanks again.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

AFAIK 38,000 is nothing but for complete of mind I would be having a new cam belt/tensioner fitted & a complete oil & gearbox oil changed, brakes checked & new brake fluid . . . Then I'd be looking at the front wheel bearings & water pump - if you settle on this van, get those little jobs done & you'll sleep nights without wondering if or when any of the above will fail :wink:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

If the seller won't change cambelt and you go for the van get it changed immediately. AFAIK it should be changed at 5 years regardless of mileage (MH's rarely hit the mileage mark before the age limit) so do it for your own peace of mind.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Agree about the age of the cambelt rather than the mileage. I know of 2 vanns that had belts go before 30000 miles. Get the seller to change the belt along with the pulleys.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If this is a private sale I would ask for a discount amounting to the cost of the job. If a dealer, then I would ask for a service and cam belt change and a new MOT thrown in.

cabby


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

arambol said:


> I'm looking at Peugeot Autosleepers.
> 
> The seller says 100,000 miles or 10 years but it has had 3 previous owners and I have no idea how it has been driven and I believe sometimes 5 years is recommended by Peugeot.
> 
> Thanks again.


3 previous owners?.......................

I'd be looking very hard at that one!


----------

